# Ida Haendel, Dies (15 December 1928 – 1 July 2020



## Rogerx

Ida Haendel, Dies CBE (15 December 1928 - 1 July 2020

Born in 1928 to a Polish-Jewish family in Chełm, her talents were evident when she picked up her sister's violin at the age of three. Major competition wins paved the way for success. Performing the Beethoven Violin Concerto, she won the Warsaw Conservatory's[4] Gold Medal and the first Huberman Prize in 1933. At the age of seven she competed against towering virtuosos - the likes of Oistrakh and Neveu - to become a laureate of the first Henryk Wieniawski Violin Competition in 1935.[5]

These accolades enabled her to study with the esteemed pedagogues Carl Flesch in London and George Enescu in Paris. During World War II she played in factories and for British and American troops and performed in Myra Hess' National Gallery concerts.[6] In 1937 her London debut under the baton of Sir Henry Wood brought her worldwide critical acclaim, and began a lifelong association with the Proms, where she has appeared 68 times.[7]


----------



## Animal the Drummer

A favourite of my mother's, so a name which always had extra-musical associations for me. I took a GF once to hear her play the Brahms, which she did marvellously. My liking for Ida Haendel's playing outlived my association with the GF by a very long way!

Ida Haendel RIP.


----------



## Rogerx

Animal the Drummer said:


> A favourite of my mother's, so a name which always had extra-musical associations for me. I took a GF once to hear her play the Brahms, which she did marvellously. My liking for Ida Haendel's playing outlived my association with the GF by a very long way!
> 
> Ida Haendel RIP.


At least someone acknowledge her greatness.
:tiphat:


----------



## Enthalpy

RIP! Excellent violinist.


----------

